# What do you guys think of this Spec V?



## Big Daddy Kane (Aug 3, 2006)

So anyway, little history about myself. I've had 13 cars, mostly junkers that were free or nearly free. Got out of the habit of buying junk with my first Contour that I bought via under the table payments to a shady dealer, which was a 1996 GL "Sport" with the 2.0L Zetec and ATX. Had that for 2 years when I spotted the SVT I currently have on this used car dealer's lot up in Great Falls, Montana when I was stationed at Malmstrom AFB.

Bought the SVT the following monday and have had it since. Thing has been a money pit for sure (so was my first Contour, but hey, I like em!) with the transmission going out 4 months after getting it and numerous other issues. Most issues deal with the car being modified. Current issue is getting the car to idle after doing a full upper/lower intake cleaning and installation of headers (plural, car has a V6).

One of my dream cars for if I ever win the lottery or something is an Altima SE-R (also an SHO Taurus, MS6, etc... I love sport sedans). Dealer in Montana almost got me to buy one before getting deployed by offering the first one they got for $28k, but no way I could afford that being a single A1C (E3).

Anyhow, enough of a history lesson. I'm looking for a new car so I can have the SVT down for extended periods for repairs. I don't necessarily *need* a new car, but it would sure be nice to have a quieter, smoother riding, easier to drive car for trips around Europe while I'm stationed here.

So these cars (linked to my thread on CEG) is what I have been looking at.

Pretty much they all seem like the owners didn't maintain them very well...

Today I realized that this car, which is a 2003 SE-R Spec V, is currently owned by a guy in my squadron.

Talked to him today during work, and he tells me that the car is in great shape, no work ever done to it, etc. I check it out, and the thing is flawless! The underbody is clean enough to eat off of and looks like a brand new car. Has new tires on those aftermarket rims (factory are in his mom's basement back in Georgia) and has a mesh grille. Everything else looks factory, but I guess it's up to you guys to decide that.

So anyway, he's asking $10,500 for it. NADA retail says $13k-something with the trade in at $10k-something. Nearly $3000 off retail is a lot, especially over here IMO, but he says it's because of the mileage. Other cars I was looking at were at or near book value, even though they were in no shape to sell at retail level without some major detailing.

I'm just curious if you guys think this car is a good buy or not... One of my cheap cars was a $350 1990 Sentra base model 2 door w/192,000 miles. Had no options besides A/C (had a 4 speed...). Thing was the most reliable car I ever had... kicked myself time and time again for selling it for just under $200 so I could finish the tranny swap on my 89 Grand Prix. *Went to 202,000 miles on the original clutch!* Friend put a new one in, wrecked it, and continued to drive it up to 210,000 miles before junking it due to the clutch cable breaking. Even HE was kicking himself for junking it...

Pic of the car:


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

Ide say try searching more on this site. There is a lot that you need to know about these cars especially before buying one, yet alone a used one. For example, there a few recalls for this car and you need to know whats been done to fix them because they all seem to end up in engine failure. And dont stop there cuz there is a lot more to learn.


----------



## Big Daddy Kane (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you... I lurked around on here and found some issues about engine failure, but was thinking that it was an early failure (like a factory bad build) that didn't affect a higher mileage car...

However, guess I'm wrong... Searching around with your and a guy on CEG's advice, I will more than likely need to do the following:

Find out if the car has been in for recalls
Get a header
Loctite the butterfly screws

Chimmike seems to think the 2003+ are the best bet, which would include this one, correct?

Here's the Carfax report on it, not much to see except that the suspension was serviced and it was listed as a "manufacturer vehicle," whatever that means...

02/11/2003 NICB Vehicle manufactured
and shipped to original dealer 

03/25/2003 North Carolina
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Willow Spring, NC First owner reported
Registered as
personal vehicle 

09/16/2003 4,935 Auto Auction Sold at auction
in Georgia
Listed as
a manufacturer vehicle 

09/25/2003 4,941 Dealer Inventory
Conyers, GA Vehicle offered for sale 

10/13/2003 Georgia
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Conyers, GA
Title #--- Title issued or updated
New owner reported
Loan or lien reported 

10/20/2003 Georgia
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Conyers, GA
Title #--- Registration issued or renewed
Loan or lien reported 

07/13/2004 19,505 Service Facility Vehicle serviced
Suspension system serviced 

09/13/2004 Service Facility Vehicle serviced 

01/25/2005 33,369 Service Facility Vehicle serviced
Lubed oil and filter changed


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

I have to say, not a good deal. My spec-v has 47500 miles on it and it books at like $8500. I have had more check engine lights than I can remember, and I have a HUGE oil consumption problem. I love my car, but Nissan needs to make some improvements. I might try to get a buy back, or at least a new engine. 47500 miles.


----------



## Big Daddy Kane (Aug 3, 2006)

Damnit! That's not what I wanna hear... but I guess before I get the $ squared away, I'm gonna ask him about oil consumption...

He told me it hasn't been in for any warranty stuff and has had no problems with it. Maybe that's because he babys it, though (had him drive the car first before I test drove it).


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

specv_zak said:


> I have had more check engine lights than I can remember, and I have a HUGE oil consumption problem.


I put $ on the oil problem having to do with stock converter thats on your header. I just went through that same problem and it was because cat broke apart and got sucked into the engine. outcome is that im getting a new motor as we speak.


----------

